
Engine Yard Co-Founder leaves / big news end of month - rmoriz
http://twitter.com/ezmobius
======
mark_l_watson
After reading lots of useful nginx/ruby/rails stuff for years on Ezra's blog,
I met him at merb camp a few years ago - a cool and interesting guy -- I wish
him well!

~~~
ezmobius
thanks Mark

------
robk
This could easily be read that EY was acquired. Not many people quit their job
and announce they're buying a house unless there is a liquidity event in their
personal timeline.

~~~
rdl
It being almost exactly 4 years in makes it seem a lot more likely that he's
fully vested and is now looking at doing something new.

I personally think some mix of time-based and milestone-based vesting would
make sense for founders. Basically, you get some of your equity for reaching
product market fit on various metrics, some for profitability, and some for
scaling. A lot of startup founders would move on after reaching one of those
milestones. If the company is doing very well, but you just don't want to be
in the "scaling" role, you could accept longer vesting of the remaining stock
in a different capacity, maybe one where you can work on another project full-
time.

------
davidu
The news would likely be about Ezra, and not Engine Yard.

He no doubt has a confidentiality provision as a part of his employment
agreement, not to mention in the separation agreement I'm sure they had him
sign. Even without the legal risk, it'd just be poor form to talk about EY's
future activities.

------
rmoriz
so everyone wants to know: Is it VMWare?

~~~
bbatsell
He's moving to Portland [1]; VMWare does not have any offices in the state of
Oregon, so that does not seem likely.

[1]: <http://twitter.com/ezmobius/status/20515487977>

~~~
dminor
Seems like a lot of hackers moving to Portland lately!

~~~
grinich
It's a great city, and very affordable.

~~~
davidw
Quite livable too - you can get around with a bike or public transport (or a
car too, it's easier to find parking than in SF).

And: Portland has Powell's Books.

The problem is the weather: from October to as late as July, there is an awful
lot of gray and rain. Not exciting, thunder storm rain, but steady, drizzly
rain.

If you can handle that, it is indeed a great place.

~~~
nkassis
"And: Portland has Powell's Books."

Good point, that's all I would need to tell my wife to move (she's studying to
be a librarian ;p)

Nic

------
dylanz
If you ever need a job in Portland Ezra, let me know :)

------
voodootikigod
my bet on next step is opscode.

~~~
allan_
his "PHAT gig" may be an anagram for path(.com)

